# pics of reception



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

ok, you can have a good laugh on me, here are some pics of a wedding reception and hopefully i will find my easter pics to post too, have a happy day 
http://community.webshots.com/user/eds77k5


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Good photos, Ed! The spreads look great!


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

you are too kind, thanks:chef:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

What a beautiful spread! What a lot of work!


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow! It looks awesome! I like the carrot trees. I've never seen those before.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mmmm Ed! Those crab claws looked yummy. How many were you serving?


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

that was a reception for 300 people, most were local so i wanted to put our best foot forward so to speak, thanks for the comments:lips:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

This is the kind of garnishing I like to do for special events at the sorority. It's fun, but time consuming.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great job Ed you should be very proud!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

good photos Ed, I didn't realize Cheftalk had photos in 2002......

It looks like there were several events happening.....


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Really old post. I wonder how chef is doing.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Beautifull pictures


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Just an update. I got an email yesterday. Chef Ed is still fighting his battle with cancer. He has a new tumor and a couple have gotten larger. He's trying to stay active.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for update

Nan


----------

